# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Tai Chi houdt je hart gezond en verzacht symptomen van fibromyalgie

## FRANCOIS580

Tai chi kwam recent vanuit China naar ons overgewaaid. Deze Chinese bewegingsleer bestaat zowel uit oefeningen voor lichaam als geest en wordt nu ook bij ons steeds populairder. Dat is vooral het geval bij senioren, hartpatiënten en zij die met fibromyalgie hebben te kampen. Fibromyalgie wordt door velen beschouwd als een welvaartsziekte die zich hoofdzakerlijk manifesteert in je bewegingsapparaat. Fibromyalgie is een van de vele reumatische aandoeningen en komt ook bij ons meer en meer voor. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat nu al ruim twintig procent van onze bevolking lijdt aan deze bijzonder pijnlijke ziekte die nog steeds onderschat wordt. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht nu aan het licht dat tai chi niet alleen een positieve invloed heeft op fibromyalgie, maar ook je hart energiek en gezond houdt.

Bij taichi ligt de nadruk op het langzaam en gracieus bewegen van je lichaam terwijl je daarbij diep adem haalt en mediteert. Op die manier stroomt er vitale levensenergie door gans je lichaam. De drie belangrijkste invalshoeken bij tai chi zijn zelfverdediging, gezondheid en meditatie. Het gezondheidsaspect krijgt daarbij steeds meer en meer aandacht. In alle Aziatische landen wordt algemeen aangenomen dat tai chi vooral heilzaam is voor senioren en dit in hoofdzaak omwille van de langzame en zachte bewegingen en omdat het gemakkelijk kan aangepast worden hun mogelijkheden.

*Tai Chi en je hart*
De Polythenic University uit Hong Kong deed de laatste jaren uitgebreid onderzoek naar de positieve invloed van tai chi bij senioren. Uit de resultaten van deze recente onderzoeken blijkt nu dat diegenen die regelmatig tai chi beoefenen opmerkelijk minder last hebben van hoge bloeddruk. Daardoor heeft volgens de wetenschappers deze Chinese krijgskunst een gunstige invloed op je hart. Je aders blijven langer soepel en ook je spierkracht doet er zijn voordeel mee. Tai chi is daardoor de perfecte lichaamsbeweging voor senioren.

Zo verbetert tai chi ook je concentratievermogen, de coördinatie van je geheugen, je lenigheid en je evenwichtsgevoel. Het verlicht eveneens de pijn en de stijfheid van spieren en gewrichten en zorgt voor een gezonde slaap.

*Hart en nieren*
Tai chi benadert ons hart en hartproblemen op een compleet.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Alie66

Een mooie tekst uit een van de boekjes:
Een lege geest heeft zijn nut voor het vinden van parels, mooie dingen e.d., een vol gepropte geest kan dat niet!


Albican

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor deze reactie!

----------


## peteroomens

Als voormalig behandelaar van patiënten met rug- en houdingsklachten, waaronder veel fibromyalgie patiënten, ondersteun ik van harte 'het in beweging blijven'. Zelf heb ik jaren pencak silat setia hati beoefend, een uit Indonesië afkomstige verdedigingstactiek. Lijkt op tai chi. Vanzelfsprekend dient het bewegen binnen de mogelijkheden en beperkingen van welke patiënt ook te blijven.
Peter.

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Peter,

Interessant beroep het jij, heb je ook iets van een website, kan ik eens even bij je kijken.

Groetjes,
Alie

----------


## peteroomens

Dag Alie, ik heb inderdaad een website onder http://www.drbody.nl. Helaas momenteel 'onder vernieuwing'. Meer informatie kun je wel vinden onder LinkedIn, posturology en posturologie.
Groet, Peter

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Peter,

Ik zie dat ie nog in aanbouw, is. Als deze klaar is, laat het mij maar weten, vind het wel interesant. Ik heb ook een website: www.albican.nl 

Groetjes,
Alie

----------

